
Google's Corporate Login - trengrj
https://login.corp.google.com/
======
gkoberger
It's basically what GMail used to look like:

[http://www.tapeze.com/imagedir/GmailLogin.png](http://www.tapeze.com/imagedir/GmailLogin.png)

They just didn't spend money on updating the design of something that probably
works perfectly fine.

~~~
phn
I didn't realize I missed that version of the internet so much.

------
Aoyagi
Outrageous. It brings back memories of sites that were simple, fully
functional, light, and designed in a non-obnoxious way.

------
nevi-me
I assume this is in reference to the article about Google opening up their
corporate tools/services to their users on the Internet, but I've seen this
MOMA login page (at least what I call it) before last year and probably before
that too. On that premise I assume @google.com users have been able to log in
from the Internet for a while, anyone have some light to shed on what's
recently changed? :)

~~~
rohanprabhu
It is the MOMA login page :) From my time at google (around 6 months ago), you
can access this page for a lot of services, but some of them will be
accessible only from the intranet (or if you login to a VPN from the
internet). What has changed is the number of services that are now accessible
from the internet.

Also, when I was working there, I could not remote into my desktop from my
company laptop from my home without signing onto VPN. Not sure of that has
changed, but they wished to phase out VPN completely.

~~~
azurezyq
for ssh, they use chrome ssh plugin and connect via ssh-over-http now. no vpn
needed.

------
pests
One of the two JS files included is readable without any extra work.

Also this interesting HTML comment at the top of the page:

    
    
        <!--googleoff: all-->

~~~
beejiu
That's just a special instruction to the Google 'Search Appliance' not to
crawl the page contents.

------
dzhiurgis
Looking at the wayback machine, it seems that they used to use tool called
UberProxy:
[https://sites.google.com/a/google.com/uberproxy/](https://sites.google.com/a/google.com/uberproxy/)

Source:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20130716091355/http://corp.google...](http://web.archive.org/web/20130716091355/http://corp.google.com/)

~~~
notarobot
They still do.

------
rybosome
I thought the entire corp subdomain was not publicly accessible...this is
surprising.

~~~
micampe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9539372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9539372)

------
bentcorner
Here's (one of) Microsoft's login pages (I've seen a buddy use something like
this):

[https://microsoft.sharepoint.com](https://microsoft.sharepoint.com)

~~~
gambiting
That's for the developer network(if you are developing for X360 or XOne):

[http://developer.xboxlive.com/en-
US/Xbox/Pages/home.aspx](http://developer.xboxlive.com/en-
US/Xbox/Pages/home.aspx)

------
jamesrom
Does anyone else find the random images creepy as fuck?

~~~
benley
What's creepy about them? I don't know if this is still the case, but for many
years the images on the corpsso login page were photos taken and shared by
googlers. It was just for fun.

